

Show HN: The Idea Machine - loupereira
http://www.ideamachine.io/

======
Paul_Dessert
Awesome idea! However, most of what I saw was a flash in the pan type of idea.
App ideas are a dime a dozen. If you could refine this and filter it a bit
more it would be great! Maybe start with filters for b2b or b2c ideas?

Nice work, good luck!

~~~
KarimHmaissi
Hi paul, dev here. Thanks so much. I do agree and I have had some problems
with idea quality. I've found the site most useful for inspiration, for
example taking multiple ideas and combining them to create something new.

~~~
Paul_Dessert
Yep, I agree 100%. It's a great way to get inspiration. There are some solid
ideas in there.

------
tokenizerrr
I saw a lot of ideas that either already exist, or are in my opinion just
plain stupid. The latter I suppose is subjective, since they still had some
upvotes. It also does not seem to link to the tweet directly, so it doesn't
seem possible to inform anyone the idea already exists (one of the tweets is
basically asking for trakt.tv). It could use some way to hide specific ideas &
search through the rest.

edit: Retweets seem to also be featured as "fresh" ideas.

~~~
Paul_Dessert
Chances are, you or I won't invent a new product. The fact that a product
exists, is a good indicator of possible revenue. Use these "ideas" to explore
new topics and improve on existing products.

You said, "one of the tweets is basically asking for trakt.tv". I, for one,
have never heard of trakt.tv. Obviously, never had the person who posted it.
That should show you that there is plenty of room for you to create a
competing product, compete and profit.

~~~
tokenizerrr
I am aware, and I instantly got the desire to tell them about it. However I
couldn't figure out how, so I just left a comment here. I know I likely won't
invent a new product, but people need an incentive to submit their ideas, and
one of those incentives could be "being told about your idea already existing,
and here's how you can make use of it".

------
perrylaj
Neat implementation. I've been working on something in similar spirit for a
bit now and hope to have it around here on ShowHN at some point in the near
future. Nice to see at least a little concept validation and support around
here.

Might get in touch later this summer. While there are some similarities, the
ideas (no pun intended) are different enough to be more complimentary than
competitive and may be worth chatting about.

cheers

~~~
KarimHmaissi
Thanks! No problem glad to know other people are thinking around the same
lines. I have lots of ideas (pun intended) for new features such as

Comments Better filters Automatic twitter feed.

Problem is I have so many projects on at the moment I just don't have the
time.I'm actually selling the site on flippa as I just don't have the time to
do the site justice.

------
fouademi
I think it's working well by mixing real ideas with funny ones, it's inspiring
and entertaining. My thoughts don't sell it.

